# And So It Begins...Thousand Sons from Square One



## Pirate Metal Troy

Today I start my Thousand Sons army. I have no models for them yet, so I'm leaving to buy some right after I post this.

Here's my tools (and yes i'll need more):

98% of a stick of GS
1 Pin-Vice Set
1 New standard brush
1 totally mangled standard brush (has 6 bristles left)
1 small drybrush
1 fine detail brush

Paints: (Haven't been touched in a year)

Snot Green
Goblin Green
Chaos black x2
Blood Red
Red gore
Scab Red
Shining Gold
Midnight Blue
Boltgun Metal
Mythril Silver
Tanned Flesh

And so, my quest begins. Now for an hours walk downtown. updates upon my return!

Troy


----------



## Viscount Vash

You really are starting from scratch aren't you.

Look forward to seeing your progress hope you enjoyed your stroll.:grin:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Ok I'm back! With Chaos-like goodies.

I didn't get anything fancy. Just the basics and what I thought would be useful.

A few paints. Enough for base coats and details, until I can afford more. (rent day today unfortunately)









A Box of Thousand Sons









A Termie Lord, and a second sorcerer.









So now I've got a 500 point force, thanks to the second Sorcerer. A little peasly but it's pretty good bang for the buck. I sent a total of $130. So now I have enough paints for color highlights, plus extra bits from my other army endeavors for kouhl conversions. Particularily, the sword from my Khorne Daemon Prince conversion, that's going to work on the terminator lord.

I still need clippers, A craft knife, some superglue and primer before this can really get underway. But I'm gonna play with my Termie lord and see what I'm gonna do with him first!

More pics to come! Stay Tuned!

Troy


----------



## Zondarian

Bloody Hell £14 for a sorceror. Mine only cost me £6


----------



## Death 0F Angels

its in $'s. Canadians dollars i think.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Yeah, Canadian $. So it would be the equivalent of 6 or 7 quid. I'm just on break from work, no time to post pics, but I have an idea of what I'm going to do for my lord.

I'll edit this post into the new one with the lord when I get home.


----------



## Sieg

I love 1k sons but hate their color scheme. I painted mine black base, white trim, gore and dark angels green details. Overall it looks pretty good. I get a lot of questions on why i painted them that way, but I like them. Maybe you should consider something different for yours as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord

All is dust!!!! Bring on the Thousand Sons.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Alright, Progress Report. I've got my glue, files, and a decent knife. I've decided on the pieces I'll be using to put this guy together.

So here's my arsenal of tools:

My Brushes, mostly so you can see the standard brush of death. It's the one at the very bottom. There's a detail brush right above it.









Here's the stuff I got today. None of it's from GW!









And the parts layout for the Sorc.









Basically, my plan is this:

I'm converting his weapon to be the huge ass sword from my daemon prince. I'm gonna do this by cutting the claws off of the "fuck you" lightning claw hand, and putting the daemon's hand in there instead. The daemon hand should be easier to manipulate into place. (I know the thousand sons hate mutations, so if this particularly offends anyone then I can try something else.) 

I'm cutting the Melta section of the combi, and the to of the twin-linked bolter off, and switching the two. I like the blade and arm pose on the twin-linked a lot better. 

I'm using the non-sorcerer head, and clipping out the skull at the top. along with the slightly more arcane looking chest. I also found some blades from DE that i used to own (I'm glad I didn't pillage all my DE bits back then) that i'll be adding to the blank shoulder. With the "eye" shoulder pad on the other side.

That's about all, I'm gonna get to work filing and scraping mold lines.

New posts when I get him fully assembled!

Troy

EDIT: I had an awesome idea to replace the eye on the sword. The eye on the staff is perfect. So I made a mold out of GS (mounted on a penny) to make both sides of the pommel the same. I'll also use the bottom half of the staff (I hate it when things ryhme) as the handle (with modifications obiously)

Here's a pic of my mould. Let's hope it works...tomorrow


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Alright, it apprears things are coming together. I spent a couple hours adding the "melta" section to the twin-linked bolter. I probably could have done it in a fraction of the time. but I wasted a lot of minutes trying to keep a piece attached that I ended up cutting off anyways.

Here's a couple pics of the bolter conversion:


















It also took one hell of a long time to work on the Daemon hand. I actually hollowed out where the old hand used to be.

PICS!


















And one more wide shot, just to get an overall view.








(Yes, I'll be getting rid of that terrible mold line:laugh:

Sword work starts today once I get back from GW. I just made my first mold of the staff's eye and it should be ready to remove by the time I return. If i can get through the sword and GS work today then I can start painting. :yahoo:

Should be good times. Feel free to make me feel like crap for my poor conversion skills.

Troy

EDIT: I couldn't wait till I got home to pull my mold, so just did it. It worked out perfect. so it should be hard enough to work with by the time I get home since I added a lil' extra blue stuff.


----------



## Zondarian

I like it. cant wait to see the eye sword. Any chance of a pic soon


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Later tonight possibly. I'm soaking the blade in windex (the only thing I could find) and trying to get all the paint off before I affix it to the lord. Keep an eye out. Lots more pics are on the way.

I also did a bad thing and bought an Obliterator. But those pics will come much later on.

EDIT: Here's a little teaser

Apparently I had the foresight to take a pic before I put it all together.


----------



## Sieg

they look really good. Nice job.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

The Sword's half-assedly failing. It's working, but only enough to make it look like shit. I'm gonna let it sit overnight and pick it up again tomorrow. Very frustrating to say the least. I've already had to take it apart and start again once. Let's avoid a catastrophic failure for tonight and leave well enough alone.

More updates as the anger continues...


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Ok, the glue on the blade finally set and it's not and falling off anymore. I've now affixed it to it's final position. I must say, it looks BAD ASS!!! But don't take _MY_ word for it. see for yourself.

My pin, that I used as a pin. They're seriously indestructible. Just go buy a huge box of them from a dollar store, and you've got the best stuff for pin vices ever. (you just have the break the stupid plastic off of them)









An overall view of the sexiness that is my force weapon (I took the sorc horns off the end because it made the blade look stupid)









Closeup of the conversion









Pic of the green stuff









Another pic of the green stuff









And a couple shots of overall bad-asserry









Lookin' good, sorc-man. Lookin' good...









Sweet! Thank Tzeentch himself that the hard part of this is finally over. Just poking at the details from here on in. Until I get a can of primer I'm gonna start assembling my Thousand Sons troops, then the Obliterator.

God damn...too much work. But the final product will justify the ridiculous amount of time it took.

Till next post...

Troy


----------



## dirty-dog-

very very nice, cant wait to see the troops put together.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I think it's about time for an update. Though it's not very interesting. Work has eaten 80% of my modeling time. I've only got 2 Thousand Sons put together. The good news is; I took a trip to GW today and picked up a box of the new washes, and a can of primer. With a little luck, I'll have everything assembled, my bases done (rockin' the snow bases) primed and ready to start painting.

On that note I'm gonna try to get one more Tson assembled before I go to bed. <hates mold lines>

Don't touch that dial!

Troy

EDIT: I was also talking to some red-shirts today and Tsons boxes are direct order only. There's only 3 places in the city that sell 40k, and I got the last box. Looks like I'll have to order the rest from GCM. <shakes fist at GW prices> $50 a box my balls. $35 plus taxes and shipping? \m/ Canada wins again!


----------



## Chaos&Beer

Dude, that conversion is so money. Nice work man. I have yet to toy around with conversions.

One question. What is the consistency of green stuff when you mix it? Is it stiff like clay or super malleable like play-dough?

Looks fantastic so far. Hurry up and get some paint on that thing


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

It's tougher than playdough. it's stiffer, and doesn't break. Unfortunately the GS side of the sword got a bunch of superglue on it due to my hurriedness. I'm nor sure how it's going to turn out. We'll see once I clean it up and get some paint on it.


----------



## Untitled401

That Termi Lord looks sick. Are you going to give him the cape?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Yeah, he's getting the cape. But I refuse to try to paint him with the cape attached. I'm an alright painter...but that's just not fair.


----------



## dirty-dog-

lol, i ussually paint my guys bit by bit, un asemmbled and the glue them together.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I find loose pieces tend to get chipped and whatnot, so I get them as together as possible without stuff getting in the way, then I paint and assemble. My lord should be okay since he doesn't have anything really boxed in or hard to get at besides the cape. My Tsons on the other hand, are assembled without their guns in place so I can get the chest parts with the primer spray, and the actual colors. The guns will be painted separately and attached once everything else is done.

BTW: I've got 5/8 of the Tsons assembled now. Long night. I plan to finish the rest tonight, then prime and start painting by Tuesday, and on into Wednesday (my days off).

Ah, The sweet smell of progress.

Pics of the assembled troops once they're all together.

Troy


----------



## Sieg

i like to put mine all together and then paint. Then i may have to rip off an arm or 2 to get in some details. I guess i only really do this because i loose the little pieces too easily if they aren't attached to the mini.


----------



## dirty-dog-

lol, reminds me when i just about lost a fire warrior areal, i was panicking just to find that i miss counted them in my bits box

oh and are the ts plastic or metal?


----------



## Zondarian

generally thousand sons have both plastic and metal peices but always with meatl heads


----------



## Sieg

they are metal heads and most have a metal front. All of the capes are metal too. The legs, backs, packs, and most weapons are plastic.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

the box comes with 8 full plastic chaos marine sprues (well 2 of them, with 4 on each)

Then it comes with the following metal parts: 

8 Tson heads
2 Eagle looking bolters
6 metal bodies with tabards attached
2 loose tabards
6 tson shoulder pads (lame that it didn't come with enough for all the models)
2 pairs of arms

and then the metal sorc with a bolter


----------



## dirty-dog-

cool.

can't wait to see them painted/ put together


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

my desk lamp was bogarted by light pirates. And i can't work in the lighting conditions offered by the room's singular 20W flourescent bulb 

5.23/8...


----------



## pyroanarchist

Now thats a mean lookin sorc. Great work on the conversions, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## dirty-dog-

thats why i like the dining room, mum hates dim lighting and always puts bright lights up. 

the only bummer is that you can't see the colours properly untill the next day because of the yellow tinge it puts off.....


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Here they are! Finally assembled!










It's now 5:30 am and no, I have not slept. I'd rather not be awake right now, but at least they're done.

<dies>


----------



## dirty-dog-

man they look kewl

noticed your not wearing slippers lol

over here its 9:50pm


----------



## Tinkerbell

Looking good .... Shall look forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Sieg

not bad. I like that some one realized that it looks better to put the metal bolters in the metal hands. It looks very weird when you mix them seeing as the paints look different on plastic and metal.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

:good: Agreed, though half of it was that I like my models to be heavy. I weight all my bases, and even considered shelling out for a magnetic tabletop to make into a city battlefield. That way there's no more knocking models over and chipping their paint.

I also tried to pose their heads as much as possible. I think it adds more life and motion to the models...my lord's pretty lifeless unfortunately. I may have to reposition his parts a little bit. Though a lot of it comes with being a terminator model, as I find them all to be lifeless.

*T-SON UPDATE!*

I missed the mold lines on the sorcerer's backpack, so I went back and did that. I Drilled out all the muzzle holes, and clipped the handles for the bolters. Everything appears to be in order, so I'll be priming and base coating tomorrow, once I get back from my early morning GW run.

Have a great night all. Come back tomorrow for pics!

Troy


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Looks like I'm caving to Shiny Model Syndrome (Thanks to whomever coined that one). Taking a run to GW as soon as it opens and gonna try to order in one of the special edition metal terminator lords. I really want a different guy to use for my Daemon weapon model, and that lord fits the bill perfectly. I just hope I can use the kai-gun and power sword without converting.

Another Question pretaining to my SMS; How many power swords come with the chaos terminators plastic kit? I want to keep swords as the weapon of choice in my army as, to me, they're the most refined and elegant of all the weapon types. (Just like Tzeentch)

*UPDATE*

I repositioned the sword on the Sorc so that he's pointing it up to the sky. It looks a little better. I tried to move the other arm but I couldn't break the super-glue. It might have to stay that way. It looks good, but a little lifeless still. We'll have to see what happens when a little piant gets on it.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I -think- there is only the one psword in the term kit mate. Could be wrong though. Glad to see another Tson player making progress on the army.


----------



## Alaric

*Paint scheme?*

are you doing regular or heresy scheme? i think it would be really cool to do a heresy scheme heres a pic. of it either way im sure it would look good just never seen one done.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

dammit...there goes all my money on a freakin' bitz order. Or mebbe i'll go with lightning claws and a land raider. Ugh..more money...

NO! <slaps self>

Troops first..Paint, then buy...Paint, then buy...Paint, then buy...Paint, then buy...Paint, then buy...Paint, then buy...

It's amazing what happens when you've suddenly got an extra $500 floating around...gotta stop myself from spending it all at GW.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Interesting stuff. He's going to be something of a bitch to position on the field, though - particularly when he's actually in a position to use that titanic force weapon that Tzeentch has seen fit to bless him with. And what's this special edition terminator lord that you speak of? I know of no such model...


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

About a year ago or so GW dropped a metal terminator lord model. It's now direct service only.


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow 500 bucks, i could get lots for that but all i get is roughly 200 bucks every 
fortnight thank god for 10 bucks an hour.

oh and keep up the good work, don't fall into temptation......
aka finish painting them so we can see more TS oh yea

anyway theyre looking good atm, all they need to do is to have a lick of paint on them and its sorted.


----------



## Sieg

you could always make a sword of your own. They are pretty basic. I have made a few out of wood and even a couple by using some extra spru siding and green stuff that I had lying around. Sorry but I have no pictures.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> About a year ago or so GW dropped a metal terminator lord model. It's now direct service only.


Ah, I see. Much as I like the trend of plastic HQ (for ease of conversion), I've gotta say that the old guy was dead nifty. He'd make a fantastic sorcerer, I reckon.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I finally found the time to start painting last night. But only for about half an hour. I'm working on the 3rd and 4th highlight colors as soon as i clean out a mixing pot for my 50/50 (regal/enchanted) mix. 

Here's some Pics:

Sadly, he's looking a little more like an ultramarines traitor than a Tzeentchy lord, but I hope to fix that.

Base coat of midnight blue


















2nd layer with Regal Blue




































Like I said, I'm currently working on getting a mixing pot ready for my 3rd layer. So it'll be 50/50 (regal/enchanted) then picking out the details with enchanted, then i'm gonna try that new blue wash I picked up, that'll take the colors down a bit. then i'll bring it back up with the 50/50 and enchanted again. Probably a _tiny_ bit of skull white here and there on the bolter edges and such. then onto my gold layers.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Alrighty, I've now got the 50/50, and enchanted blue layers done. I figured I'd post some more pics before washing and highlighting again.

Here they are!

*50/50 Mix*




































*Enchanted Blue*





































The Lamp I bought seems to dull the blues since it's a flourescent bulb. I think you guys can ick out the details...I'll take more pics if these ones suck too bad.


----------



## Sieg

There's an obvious glare on the pic but for the most part he looks good. Are you going to be sticking to the usual TS blue and gold outfit?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Yup. The only things I'll be doing that are terribly original will be my conversions, posing, and bases. I'll be doing snow bases for these guys, and quite possibly re-painting my necrons (skull white) and doing snow bases for them as well.

*Pic update!*

I've got the wash and final detail done now. The pics DO NOT do it justice. this is by FAR the best looking mini I have ever painted. I could happily field it right now and never look back. <3 those new washes.

Upper Torso









Back









Legs









This was actually meant to be a funny pic, but it turned out to be the best representation of the actual hues on my model in person. It's also pretty funny.









The Necron is my skull white test monkey. I had to paint it over chaos black <shudders> but i think they'll look good with the new paint job.

I'll stop triple posting now. I'll just post 3,000,000,000 pics when the rest gets done.

Thanks for the support everyone! Comments are appreciated as always.

Troy


----------



## Sieg

I am not sure if you knew this already but if you do snow bases it usually looks pretty good if you stand up with the mini's on the floor and spray white over them. It gives the models the look as if it were snowing on them. You might want to use a few test mini's to do this so you dont ruin a perfectly good paint job. Just my 2 cents.... again.

O and also, that wasn't a triple post, i had one post in the middle of them.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Sieg said:


> O and also, that wasn't a triple post, i had one post in the middle of them.


This is good news. I also have more good news. My lord's is getting a new base. I was digging through my bitz box for his cape, when i came across the remnants of a tomb spider I'd been neglecting for quite some time. This made me think; And now that I'm done thinking, I'm gonna cut up the tomb spider (who is missing his head, sadly) and work out a way to have my Terminator Sorc standing atop the mangled heap of metal that was once a tomb spider. I'll also probably use bits from the CSM sprue to spice up the base of my Nercron lord as well. This way the two armies will compliment each other much better. Good ol' sibling rivalry.


----------



## Sieg

Very nice. Always good to see TS killing more stuff. Has there been any work on the troops yet?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Sorry, no troops started yet. They're Just chillin in the army case. I got a little work done on the gold tho...mostly just testing out colorrs, and on my first try I stumbled across the combo i'll probably use for all the gold in the model.

It's an base coat (2 of them cuz gold's a bitch to get solid) then a rough wide highlight of burnished gold (my shining gold is dried out completely...there was no saving it) A wash of devlan mud, a wash of Baal Red, then another wash of devlan mud. Once it's all dried a final highlight of burnished gold.










tell me what you think...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

that sword is huge!!! Kepp up the good work


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy

It locks good k:
Always good to see more followers of Tzeentch :yahoo:
And that sword is amazing and so is the paint job :victory:
Hope to see some troops soon.


----------



## Sieg

thats a lot of work to get the right gold color. Hope its worth the effort. It looks really good either way.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

The gold's truly excellent. It looks like almost precisely the same technique would make great brass as well. Gotta get me some a' them new washes...


----------



## Blood God

Lord Sinkoran said:


> that sword is huge!!! work


Whats huge :laugh:


----------



## Ice_Cube

really nice work so far. ive just started thousand sons, bought a couple of boxs of TS marines ive started painting a test model didnt turn out the way i wanted the blue was too blue and the gold looked pathetic, i spent hours on this model wasted my time i just stripped it lol.


----------



## Wolfblade

I always find myself not knowing whether I like something or not when it's a WIP. A prime example is this model, probably not helped that it's blue on black.

However, now I've seen that one finished shoulder pad, I'm sure I'll really like it once it's finished. Good job, looks great.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Thanks everyone. I sent a few hours last night painting the other shoulder and the blade of the force weapon. I screwed the other should up when i washed it too heavily with baal red. I had to paint over it, so I lost a little detail, and the final highlight lines are a little sloppy, but I managed to match the 2 colors. I don't have any pics yet but i'll post them when I do. 

The force weapon was a lot of fun to paint. I drybrushed snot green light to heavy, starting for about 3/4 of the way down the blade, then goblin green, leaving some of the snot greeen exposed, and the the same thing with scorpion green, then washed it heavily with thrakka green wash. I drybrushed some more scorpion green on the end followed by skull white, and washed it again. then just skull white, and wash. There must be about 9 layers of wash on this thing, the result is an extremely gradual blend of the colors, which I personally think is really kouhl. I highlighted the edge of the blade with scorpion green, and a tiny line of skull white, then put a lil' wash on that too.

I don't have a camera for a day or so. But don't be dismayed, you will have your photographs soon enough. Until then just use your imagination!

Thanks again,

Troy


----------



## Anphicar

Fun thread to read!

That Lord is sweet, and yeah, a cape would make it DAMN sweet.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Alright, I got my camera back. So now it's time to show off the work I've been doing. I did a rough mock up of the tomb spider base, and took some pics of it, as well as the long awaited force sword. It still required a little touching u here and there, but I'll probably do it with a bright color to add highlights to the runes on the blade. As an extra special treat I wrote a lil' fluff for the Tsons. This story's more of a first encounter kind of deal, and I'll progress to more stories about the fights between the Tsons and Necrons in the future.

I just got a call from GW in the middle of linking my pics. My shiny new model (the metal terminator lord) is in. <jumps with joy> that took WAY less than the 2 weeks I had been initially told. Now i need to find time to get to GW and pick it up. I'd go today but I work at 4:00pm, and it's now 2:04pm. a mere one hour in games workshop is hardly worth the bus ticket.

Alright enough blabber. ON TO THE PICS!

The Tomb spider base, all sticky tacked together. Keep in mind i'm going to be using a lot of snow on this base as well, to give the impression that the tomb spider is actually crashing. Probably a little bit of revealed earth where his legs hit the ground, some piled up snow where the scarabs are. I'm actually thinking of having the scarabs coming out of the snow, but we'll see how it progresses first.




































And here's the long awaited force sword. It needs a little touching up like I said, looking pretty slick so far though.



























I _MIGHT_ still be able to fit the tomb spider on a regular 30mm base, but it looks a little awkward. For game purposes the smaller base is the better choice, but i think the model will turn out better on the larger clear base.

As for the promised surprise, here it is. No proper title yet, just something for the forum. I kind of like it, but it could be better.

http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=128307#post128307

Let me know if you like it, or hate it. tear it to shreds of you want. Honesty is always appreciated.

My thanks to all. C&C welcome as always,

Troy


----------



## Sieg

I am really liking the Lord. Looks pretty sick


----------



## Viscount Vash

Love the stomped spyder and the scarabs fleeing the womb of their broken mother.k:

Good rich blue on the armour so far and the sword has come together well.


----------



## Anphicar

This is gonna be one terrific army to see when done.

Lovin the progress on the lord!


----------



## dirty-dog-

looking very good my freind, love the base too.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I got a little side tracked and finished painting that Necron test monkey. I also made one, massive, flying, leaping, bounding, hop-skip-rolling, EPIC FAIL of an attempt at painting the cloak...it was not good. it turns out the cloak sits really funny on the model as well, and looks pretty stupid on to of the tomb spider base. It takes motion away form the already motionless termie, on a half-assed attempt at a base that's got a little bit of motion. So I may not use it at all. probably for the best. It was BEYOND horrible...with like 15 layers of BAD...not sure what the hell I was thinking.

Anyways it's strippped now, and I'm thinking of using the cloak to convert my necron destroyer lord into an on foot lord with a cloak...or something. Saying that makes me think i should keep the D body lord just in case.

whatever, i'll figure it out.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have to say I am diggin the look of this so far, the gold and blue especially. Keeping an eye on this one still


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I finished the blue on a single Marine. Took me about 4 hours between painting making food/tea and lurking the heresy forums. Probably only about 3 hours of actual painting though. Looks like i have my work cut out for me with this army. I'm not gonna give 'er all night tonight. I'm going to bed decently early (2:00 am) and get crackin' on doing ALL the gold on the termie tomorrow. That may be just a little optimistic but we'll see what happens. I've put this off for far too long...I'm going now. I wish you all a very fond farewell...goodbye.

<vanishes>


----------



## dan1986

nice project you got going on here, enjoyed looking through it and hope to see more soon :victory:


----------



## Ice_Cube

cmon troy im eager to see some fully painted marines


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I need opinions. Should I use gloss varnish on the gold? Or should i take a trip to GW and buy some matte varnish? I only have gold painted on the lord and I don't want to risk it looking bad. Also, if I aly matte varnish over gloss will it take away the glossy quality?

So, give me your thoughts before I manage to ruin a perfectly good paint job.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Metallics don't need gloss, and they'll stay metallic even after a matte coating. So go over the entire thing with matte varnish, and then hit any bits that need to be glossy (i.e. gems, scanners, possibly eyes, et cetera) with some 'Ardcoat. That help?


----------



## Phenix

If you decide to go with a squad of termies, the grey night terminators make AWESOME thous sons termies. Use the power sword and the combi bolter. For the look, you'll need thous sons head bitz and skirt bitz. With a dremel, grind off the helmet and face so it fits on top of the grey knight turtle head. For the skirt, grind the thigh chaps (armor?) a the skirt fits in between. You may also want to grind off a few of the terminator honours and such to make them look less goodie, but keep as much scroll work as you can. 

Also, if you are still looking for some thous sons models... Bolter Khorne renegade models make GREAT thous sons. The OLD plastic khorne models work well too, just green stuff the gap in the helmet, and add a skirt. My thous sons squads have 1 squad of RT Tszeench renegades, 1 squad of the box set, 3 squads modified khorne (1 squad OLD plastic, 1 squad current plastic, and 1 squad RT bolter ones)

I can post some pics if you are interested in any of them for ideas.


----------



## Shogun

As a new WH40k builder/painter, consider me inspired. This is an amazing thread. Keep up the great work, good luck, and thanks! :grin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

what exactly was the base coat on your trim? it saws gold but i like the look and want to be specific.

Aurelius is correct imo. Matte will be fine.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

the layers go as follows:

Dwarf Bronze
Burnished gold (like a highlight but with wider lines)

(I plan to re-vamp this process a little)

Devlan Mud Wash - medium/light
Baal Red Wash - very light
devlan Mud Wash - Light

Then detail with burnished gold. find it's looking a little too brown in the legs since there's a lot of big gaps between the lines of bright gold, and it shows through a lot. I'm not terribly happy with the result in the one of my termie lord's legs. Not sure what to do about it though. The shoulders look good, but the leg looks terrible IMO. He comes off as a badly converted ultramarine.

very unhappy. 

It might be easier to go dwarf bronze with a single light wash of devlan mud, then detail.


----------



## Phenix

some of the details on the armor are small too... That may add to the difficulty of layerig and washing so many colors. Is it possible to go with only 2-3 layers on the more minute lines and details?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

All the small details look awesome...but large open ares really take away from the model. It's fucking BAD. I really hate it. I wanna strip the whole god damn thing and start over. I haven't touched my Tsons I'm so pissed about it. I'm trying not to let is discourage me. I tend to put shit on permanent set-aside when it angers me. The one shoulder looked good, the second not as good, but mostly due to sloppy painting. Now the whole model looks bad. I'm gonna finish the detailing to waste time and take some pics for you guys so you can see what all my bitching is about.


----------



## Phenix

We all have faith that you can work it out, Troy! Trust your judgment, and you will figure out how to make that Lord look good!!!

Here are a couple of pics of the Thous sons I mentioned in a prev post to inspire you with what other kind of customizing you can do!!

1st Pic: Grey Knight Terminator converted with Combi-bolter and Power sword.

2nd Pic: Grey Knight Term Champ converted to Thous Sons Terminator Champion (or HQ Sorceror) (psycannon modified to use as autocannon or heavy flamer)

3rd Pic: RT (metal) and second edition (plastic) Khorne berzerkers with bolters puttied and re-painted in Tszeench colors.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I decided against painting gold tonight and instead played around with the cape (now on it's 3rd strip & re-paint) I Painted his horns and tabard. I found that just by adding that little bit of a third color really drew attention away from the trim and I hate it much less. Unfortunately, painting the cape made me realize I have absolutely ZERO idea how to paint cloth. Like, none...what-so-ever. I've failed 3 times now...catastrophically. it makes me wonder how in the hell I'm gonna paint my sorcerers.

So if anyone can direct me to a "how-to" on painting capes and cloaks, that'd be sweet. My latest attempt looks like an ultramarine took a red, white, and blue shit, then wiped his ass on my cloak. It's better than my 2 previous attempts, but still utterly horrendous. Unless I somehow master this cloak thing, he's not getting it.

So yeah, I'm over the gold thing, it looks okay and I can live with it. But this entire Tsons project has a whole bunch on cloth painting involved...my recent supply of fail has me a little worried.


----------



## Riandro

cloth? easy just start with a base coat of your chosen colour. then drybrush a lighter colour gently a few times then go lighter then lighter. then ink/wash it in a mix of 1 part black ink, 2 parts of a wash that matches with your cloth colour (eg you used red for the cloak, use a red wash) and 3 parts water, and go over the whole, keep adding more ink washes like that until you get what you want.

im thinking of redoing my old termie lord myself so i should be able to get sum pics when i get my camera back :laugh:
hope this help's mate!


----------



## ACoz

Great stuff!

I can't believe i missed it this long.

Anyway, one thing to rememeber (without sounding too patronizing) is that we're all our own worst critics.

Keep it up.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Ok, after a long enough break, I'm getting back at this. Pics on my minimal accomplishments tonight at some point.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Here's the pics of what I've got painted so far.

Termie Lord (so close, yet so far...):

Close-Up









Wider View









Back









Left Side









Right Side (The flash idn't go off for some reason)









That's about it for the Lord. Once I get a decent system for doing the Cloaks and such then he'll be in business. Probably only about 5 or 6 more hours left. (I know, I'm horrifically slow at this)

And my only painted marine, and the test of a 3 stage gold which turned out pretty good I think. It's just Dwarf Bronze, washed heavily in Devlan Mud, then highlighted with Burnished Gold.

Here he is:

Marine #1 Front









Back (Still not sure how I want to do the backpacks)









Plus my Necron re-paint, Just for fun. (no flash on these either)

Lord









Warrior









That's it for now. But at least there's pics to prove I've accomplished _something_ in the last 2 weeks...or...however long it's been.

More progress to come...hopefully


----------



## SoupyC

Freaking AWESOME. I can only hope I get this good at some point...damn fine job!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

i see a bit about what you mean about the larger spots of trim. imo it still looks very good though. Havent had the opportuniy to try it out but im hoping mine turns out as good as yours.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

It not as hard as it looks.

*UPDATE:*

I took Midnight blue out of the painting equation and timed how long it would take me to paint one marine. (just the blue)

Total time was just over 1h:30m, and I can't even tell that midnight's not on the model anymore.

Looks like it's time to prime all my models!

EDIT: Sorry, no pics of the 2nd marine yet


----------



## Riandro

is that NMM on that lord of yours mate? if so thats pretty darn good!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Look good mate, that Lord is excellent.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Riandro said:


> is that NMM on that lord of yours mate? if so thats pretty darn good!


NMM? I have no idea what that means...


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

After my games today using proper rules and 5th ed, I've realized a few very important things.

1) Warptime Only affects the psyker using the power, not the whole army (guess I didn't read thoroughly enough), so it's really only effective on a Daemon prince.

2) Tsons NEED heavy Weapons, I was lucky that I got to borrow a dreadnought with a plasma cannon, otherwise his space wolves terminators would have eaten me alive.

3) Force weapons are useless against Tyranids in 5th ed, since force weapons now cause "instant death" which synapse is immune to.

4) Termies are TOUGH! My plasma is the ONLY thing that laid a finger on the termies. I'm thinking of doing a dreadclaw termie squad.

5 termie champs
4 pairs of lightning claws
1 chainfist
1 combi Melta
Icon of Tzeentch (Purely to keep the army uniform)
Dreadclaw

Total 360

The only problem is I don't know if I can use the Dreadclaw outside of Apocalypse battles.

5) I LOVE DAEMON WEAPONS! And from what I've read in the codex, there's no limit to the number of Daemon weapons an army can have, though really it's 2, limited by your HQ slots. So I'm switching up the former Sorcerer a little bit.

6) And lastly, (only because I don't want to type anymore) running away (advancing in the other direction) is a perfectly acceptable tactic.

With these few things mind I set out to make an army list, which I do while I paint. Another reason why I take so long...keep getting side-tracked. just like that, haha.


----------



## Phenix

I used combiplasmas on my whole thous sons termie swuar in my recent tourn, and it worked well. 8 shots will kill alot, about 4-6 models. Killed 3 enemy termies one game after saves. 

As for the HQ, a daemon prince with warptime is good (and fluffy), but try a DPWith Mark of Slaanesh and lash whip. They are cheap, and you can drag the enemy into rapid fire range without worrying about advancing too fast.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Always with the Slaaneshi DP and the Lash. It's a Sons army. It's almost gotten to the point that I want to de-rep everyone who suggests this in a themed list :ireful2:. Not that I have any actual repping power, but still - it's the thought that counts.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> The only problem is I don't know if I can use the Dreadclaw outside of Apocalypse battles


As far as I know you can, unless it says it requires opponent permission or such.



> Always with the Slaaneshi DP and the Lash. It's a Sons army. It's almost gotten to the point that I want to de-rep everyone who suggests this in a themed list


And what is wrong with having a spell caster who has joined the Tsons who are, gasp, spell casters? Keep the lame fluff ideas out of the rules and have fun. A Lash caster is just too damn useful in the current codex to not take after all. I have one and there is very little chance I will drop him for anything else. Not to be insulting or anything but I get seriously miffed when someone spouts shit off about fluff and how I shouldn't have this or that in my army because of it. I had one guy try to dress me down because I have Oblits in my Tson army once as well and I got to the point that I was going to drag him outside and beat him senseless because he bitched about them so much. I will say this once for the record: fluff is for the books, the RULES are for the game. Play the rules, not the fluff.


----------



## 1k-termie

Nice speech Wraithlord. Makes me think about how stupid people really are.:gimmefive::goodpost:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

lol.... obliterators are guns for hire from what i remember. So it does not go against fluff for TS to lure oblits to battle with some kind of techno reward.
About the lash, Ahrim is TS and he knows all the spells right(again, if i remember correctly)? So its not so far fetched that a more minor TS may know one or 2.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Death 0F Angels said:


> ... obliterators are guns for hire from what i remember. So it does not go against fluff for TS to lure oblits to battle with some kind of techno reward.


Indeed, they sell their services to the legions for technology, particularily arcane, or rare weapons and the like. Besides that fact, they use all energy weapons now, (minus the liquidy ones) which fits right along with Tzeentch. Plus Tzeentch is the lord of change! He could say "You bitches are gonna dress in pink now" simply because he's the lord of change.

Also, there's a few pics headed everyone's way tonight. 3 marines with blue now! mmmm progress!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Here's the promised progress pics...err...pic










There they are, in all their unfinished glory.

Enjoy


----------



## Phenix

looking great, pirate! I wasn't sold on the lighter color blue (I'm a a Regal blue fan myself) but I do say the highlighting looks great, especially with that shiny gold!

As for the sidebar, thanks to all that came to my defense. Personally, I LIKE fluff (I still take 9 man squads); but after seeing my one wound terminators with powerswords and combi bolters go down in a flash, I HAD to rearm.

The same happened with the DP. My fav spell Gift of Chaos was torqued hard by the new codex (what no shooting phase???) so for the price, lash wasthe best choice.

If it makes you feel better, he is the Azrael DP model, but painted in the saw color scheme as my lord of change greater daemon.

Which, btw, I STILL took, generic non flying non spell casting generic rules be damned!:victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

1k-termie said:


> Nice speech Wraithlord. Makes me think about how stupid people really are.


Gee, cheers mate. That makes me feel good.

Look, I'm a fluff gamer. I always have been, and I always will be. I wish GW made it a little easier for us to survive, but hey, they step on everyone's toes from time to time. I've never attended a GT, and never will, because no matter how good a general I may be, without cheesing out my list I know I can't win. That's not particularly fun, but quite honestly I'd have even less fun fielding non-Khornate cult troops, Obliterators, and Defilers with my Renegade army that's never been within a thousand light-years of the Eye. I just won't field anything that I can't justify (or at last reconcile) with the fluff. Sons maybe, barely, have a plausible excuse for fielding a Lashing Sorcerer or DP, but I was making more of a general statement, like the inexcusable World Eaters army led by a Slaaneshi DP. Sure, you can take units with every mark under the sun, fill your Heavy slots with Obliterators and head the whole thing up with a pair of DPs with wings and the Lash. It's perfectly legal and acceptable within the rules - just don't expect me to high-five you for it.

Am I getting through to anyone, or am I just pissing into the wind here?

[EDIT: Fuckssakes. I'm completely forgetting the point of the thread. Nice work, Pirate.]


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I see what you're saying, It's the same reason I probably won't use a lasher. Let's just try to avoid a flame war in mah thread.

And call me "Troy", it's slightly more comfortable.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Apologies to Troy and all as I think I was the one to get this thread off topic. Please refrain from any further fluff vs rules debate and remain on the topic of these wicked Tson models.


----------



## dirty-dog-

i think that these guys put my army to shame...........


----------



## Phenix

Well Troy, speaking of DP's, when you start getting towards doing another HQ to go with your Termie Lord with the KEWL daemonsword, you may want to check out the Azrael Demon prince model. He paints up and matches well with the Lord of Change, since both have the feathered wings.

I have to say, the generic Greater Daemon's work well for the Thous sons. They are cheap, do not count as a HQ, add needed umph in close combat, and can be deployed wherever you need it on the battlefield, since they come out in turn 2+ in whichever squad you want.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I've never heard of Azrael. I did a quick google for it, but it didn't turn up anything. PM me some pics if you can. I'd like to see this guy!


----------



## The Wraithlord

> I have to say, the generic Greater Daemon's work well for the Thous sons. They are cheap, do not count as a HQ, add needed umph in close combat, and can be deployed wherever you need it on the battlefield, since they come out in turn 2+ in whichever squad you want.


No actually they don't. Not unless you have champions on the table other than your tson sorcs as the GD must pop out of one of the champs or hq's on the table. Considering the fact that a tson champ is a bare minimum of 70pts, a GD isn't always the best idea. Not to say that they aren't awesome but if you plan on using one you almost have to take a normal unit with an icon to pop it from.


----------



## Phenix

You are right, you are taking out a 70+ pt model. You will also end up rolling 1D6 instead of 2D6 for S&P. He worked well for me in the tourn, though since most of the time I brought him directly into close combat. 

But yes, the cost does end up being higher than you would think. The difference is, if you tried to add a 170 pt DP, you would have to have 170 to spare, vice 100 pts to fit in the GD. However, when compared with lesser daemons and the amount of icons you need to bring to ensure they can come out, the GD does more for the points.



The Wraithlord said:


> No actually they don't. Not unless you have champions on the table other than your tson sorcs as the GD must pop out of one of the champs or hq's on the table. Considering the fact that a tson champ is a bare minimum of 70pts, a GD isn't always the best idea. Not to say that they aren't awesome but if you plan on using one you almost have to take a normal unit with an icon to pop it from.


----------



## Phenix

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> I've never heard of Azrael. I did a quick google for it, but it didn't turn up anything. PM me some pics if you can. I'd like to see this guy!


Troy,

The name is actually Azazel, sorry. here is the rules for fantasy. 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/hordesofchaos/special-characters/4/

He is/was available randomly in the Fantasy Demon prince blister pack. Although Slaanesh by birth, the model looks good with the LoC model.

Here's a pic of mine, with my LoC.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Your LoC reminds me of Tucan Sam.


----------



## Druchii

Paint the gold :grin:...I have always loved the thousand sons...One day Il make a themed Egyptian army for them.


----------



## Phenix

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> Your LoC reminds me of Tucan Sam.


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!

Its supposed to look like a S. American feather serpent.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

My bad then, HAHA. 

So I decided to go balls out tonight. I started at around 3:00am and I've been painting the blue on the last 5 Tsons. I JUST finished the regal on all 5 and I'm making a little breakfast. I have to work at noon, but hopefully I'll be at least up to the enchanted by then. That way I can wash and Highlight once I get home, then crash out.

No rest for the wicked!

EDIT: 100th Post!


----------



## Phenix

The new Avatar looks good. Will look even better when you get to the gold step. :grin:


----------



## dirty-dog-

there is alot of work to go into a thousand sons army if you have this standard of painting.


----------



## Dies Irae

Your sorcerer is just AWSOME!!!!!! Really good job, Troy!!!
I need this new Terminator Lord 

Will you paint some yellow/blue stripes on the sorcerer?


----------



## angels of fire

Nice painting hope you have the willpower to paint an army of this standard.
About the oblits though, thousands sons are always looking for knowledge whats to say they haven't found and STC or something to lure the oblits into the army. It can easily be backed up with fluff.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Alright, I've been slacking HARD. I've decided to take a stab at cloaks since Tsons have a lot of them. I found a method (after a couple failed tests) that works pretty sweet.

Here's a before pic:










1. Base coat Bleached Bone
2. Wash with Devlan Mud
3. go back over the raised areas with Bleached Bone
4. Highlight with 50/50 Bleached Bone/Skull White
5. Do the thinest highlights with 3:1 Skull White and Water (It makes the skull white stand out a little less)

This is how it turned out:





































I'm not sure why some of these are different sizes, photobucket is just being a douche I suppose.

Anyways, there's my progress for the last 3 weeks. Sad, I know.

Bring on the C&C!

Troy


----------



## dirty-dog-

damm thats looking good, keep up the good work.

p.s so the washes worrk great then?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I've used the washes on every part of every Tsons model so far.

So yes, they work great.

EDIT: Pics of the new family members!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Here's a family shot of the lot of my guys, minus the very incapacitated Daemon.

There's been a little progress here and there, the blue on an Oblit is done, and the blue on the body of the metal lord is now done as well.










More progress pics as it happens!


----------



## Riandro

dude as usual great stuff! keep it up! +rep

i have one question though, how did you do your gold trims? im loving them!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

As much as I hate to add more crap to my army before all this is painted...err...I...umm.

Well let's just say the kind folks at GW gave me a little something for purchasing a 5th ed rulebook:










THE GREATER CHICKEN OF CHAOS!!!

I also picked up the shiny green blast templates (non apoc) and some of these guys, plus a third oblit, thanks to an ex IW player who no longer needs 12 of them :laugh:










@ Riandro:

1. Base coat with Dwarf Bronze
2. Highlight with Burnished Gold (make the highlight's extra wide, becase you'll be going over these areas again)
3. Wash lightly with Devlan Mud
4. Wash VERY lightly with Baal Red (this gives it a bit of a coppery tone once all the washes dry up)
5. Wash again with Delvan Mud (still light, but a little heavier than the first time
6. Do your final Highlight with Burnished Gold.

If you kept the first highlight of Gold wide enough you should be able to see everything fairly clearly.

If you want to simplify this method, I've found that Just base coating with Dwarf Bronze, doing a decently heavy wash of Devlan Mud, and then Highlighting with burnished gold achieves a similar effect, at about 1/2 the time. It obviously has less depth, but I wouldn't want to do 6 stage gold on 50 models. <shudders>

Thanks to all for your posts!

Until the next time I buy random crap,

Troy


----------



## angels of fire

That is a huge boost to the army. But then again still a lot to paint.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I ended up with the Be'lakor model for buying the washes set so my Tsons may see a second daemon prince in the future. Yay for free stuff!!!


These Sons look bad ass and that is saying something as I am generally not all that impressed with the basic blue you see on most of them out there. Nice work!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Lucky Devil! I like the be'lakor model. Pointing into the distance is the most epic thing you can do besides pile-driving a shark, and since there are no sharks in 40k, be'lakor wins.

But anyways, I'm glad you like my sons Wraith, coming from someone with models as awesome as yours it's a nice confidence boost. But it really is a LOT more to paint. 

now I have:

1 Greater Chicken of Tzeentch
1 Terminator Lord w/ DW(plastic)
1 Terminator Lord w/ DW(Metal)
1 Khorne Lord on Juggernaught w/ DW
1 Undecided Daemon Prince

16 Tsons
3 Aspiring Sorcerers

3 Obliterators

None of which are finished being painted. Kinda brutal.

But I have Blah Angels to mop the battlefield with!

I bid you all adieu and goodbye,

Troy


----------



## Bloodhound

OH DEAR GOD!!!!!
Troy, You are my hero.
That blue is fantastic.
The gold, I've never seen that good without nmm (Nmm stands for Non Metallic Metallics...I noticed noone replied to your question yet. It's when people use matte colours such as browns and greys to paint gold and silver.)
The white cloak is absolutely to die for. I am looking for a way to paint my Dark Angels cloaks, and I'm kinda failing at the moment. 
You don't mind if I use that do you?

This thread is gonna make my DA WIP look so puny.
Nonetheless, all of this is amazing.
Great job.
Hope to see more.


EDIT:
Yes... The washes are so good.
I preordered the set and bought them the day they came out.
Soooo good.
-drool-


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Thanks for the compliments, and no, I don't mind if you use my cloak technique. I think it would suit DA much better than my guys.

And for anyone who cares, I killed all but one blood angel model, and took 2/3 objectives. That daemon prince is scary shit. He took out, 2 death company, lemartes, and 10 devastators. not bad for a 205 point model.

maybe some more progress eventually. I might start Assembling Tsons tonight.


----------



## Bloodhound

Show us how you did the loin cloths on the other models. I like the way the brown blends into the white. I'd like to see that too.


----------



## Green Knight

Looks fucking amazing, sweet painter


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

@ Bloodhound: It;s basically the same technique as the cloak. Just I used gryphonne sepia instead of devlan mud. Although, I plan to change it so that they all use devlan mud. I have yet to try it though.

@ Green Knight. Thanks for the positive comments, regardless of spelling.

Edit: Forgot green knight


----------



## Lucifer 200

fucking sweet paint job


----------



## luthorharkon

:suicide:
Such inspirational work! Keep it up as I hope to mirror your succesfulness, by building an Eldar soon:mrgreen:
Good luck on the rest,
LH


----------



## Otep

troy, that entire 14 effin pages, was just amazing! because of you i may have to dig out my camera and do a WIP of my snow 'nids... and the 'fex stomping the newer russian IG models...

go troy! you get rep from this humble poster


----------



## Green Knight

sorry guys for the spellings


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

@ Green Knight: Don't sweat it. No one around here really cares how bad you spell, though I still choose to poke at people for it.

*UPDATE!!!*

The new box of sons is built (will all mold lines removed) and ready for priming.

Hopefully I will be able to put some pics up by the weekend (dad's got my camera)


----------



## luthorharkon

> (dad's got my camera)


That's the oldest excuse in the book


----------



## Bloodhound

Funny thing is, half the time it's true. It's almost always true with me.


----------



## idlebrain

WTB new pics ;-P


----------



## bloodthrister

ME WANT PICS!!! ME WANT PICS!!!

lol srry :angel: I just like your painting 
pls get your pics up soon! :biggrin:


----------



## bloodthrister

pls post pics soon! I want to know how far you are atm


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Sorry everyone. I've been a big slacker. still working out a decent looking gold for the troops. Gold is tough to paint since it doesn't sit very flat, and bulks up easily. looks like i have to go get some shining gold eventually, and try doing things that way instead of the wash idea. 

:has a problem with going overboard on the washes cyclops:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I bet you all thought I died. Well the jokes on you!

I LIVE!!! ALL SHALL FEEL MY WRATH!!!

Well, not really. But I am back and i plan to stop being a slackin ass piece of garbage and actually paint my Tsons and Necrons.

Which means more pics! (as soon as I find a working gold for my troops)










There's a little family pic to get me back in the spirit.


----------



## dirty-dog-

very nice, can't wait to see them done and dusted so to speak.

i like your work, and i feel sorry that prices for metal models are going up once more


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

DAAAMN YOOOOOUUUUU!!!! YOU MANIACS!!!!! 

:may have to resort to petty thievery cyclops: (kidding)

if GW would just cut their prices in half they'd be golden. If they can sell to employees at a 50% discount and still make a profit, cutting prices would only cause people to go nuts and buy up as much as possible. I would. Stupid inflation.


----------



## Otep

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> if GW would just cut their prices in half they'd be golden. If they can sell to employees at a 50% discount and still make a profit, cutting prices would only cause people to go nuts and buy up as much as possible. I would. Stupid inflation.


no shit lol... then i can buy my like 7k tyranids for for hella cheap! i'd buy in bulk and be the happiest person on the face of the planet...

well, if they did that after i'm done at bootcamp and the army hands me 20k i'd be like.... 2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x to the power of pie happier! 

its nice to see you again though troy...

NOW PAINT SLAVE PAINT LIKE YOU NEVER PAINTED BEFORE!!!!

just messin :laugh:


----------



## Green Knight

they look ace, can we have a close up image


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Those were pretty sweet!!! Awesome converting and painting so far!!! Can't wait to see more.....


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Ok I've finally started something to keep me going on this project. Though it seems like i'm more of a collector and builder than a painter.

I've started converting and re-posing my daemon prince. He should be sufficiently friggin awesome fairly soon.

Before I hacked him to pieces:




























...And now the hack job. (the squeemish should look away):

The basic re-pose. I think it's way more badass. Not lookin forward to the GS work that this project will incur. I might even look for another pair of wings that are more fanned out and menacing, rather than their current at ease sort of thing.



















Mangled Torso. Had to cut out his pelvic region and turn it about 45 degrees. Still a lot more filing needs to happen. I think i'll be totally re-sculpting the wires at stomach for the sake of getting it belt like area o fit better.










Rogue legs. Watch out, they kick. Again, i had to liberate their crotch-like companion.










This is what i'm trying t get done first; The new face. Minor jaw transplant. The new bottom jaw is a chunk from the ass of a flamer of tzeentch. a little GS and a lot of love and this baby will look SWEET. The pics make the jaw look too big, but it's a great fit and looks really cool. Kinda like Violator, from Spawn.



















So there's the next step. I've stopped using my termie lords because the daemon it just sooooooooo much better. I'll probably convert my big sword lord into a dual lightning claw termie when i get around to those guys sometime next decade.

I might take that greater daemon and use him for parts on my next daemon prince, because i'm a dick and want 2 winged warp-flamers.

Anyways...I'm still alive, and my Tsons are still moving.

Bring on the C&C!!!


----------



## Chaosftw

Dude, i just went through all 16 pages of your project and damn....the conversions are nice, the poses are fantastic. Your idea of keeping things life-like is great. standing still models are kinda bunk. Your paint scheme is great. The gold on the Lord was stupid good. The close up Shoulder shot sold me on it. 

I gota ask how do you go about painting a model? do u prime, then paint the shole model blue, then re-paint spots black or something? PLEASE explain its so clean its nuts. I am trying a Pre-Heresy list using a Horus fig as my DP and Tactical squad marines as my Troops of the 4 major gods. I just want to make sure i give a great effort on painting because its where i fal short all the time. I would definatly like to know what your approach is. 

Oh and The cape on the Metal lord looks great definatly stealing that method!

Keep the progress coming! ill be watching this thread more closely!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Sieg

i...... love.... you!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHa. But seriously, i am really impressed here and cant wait to see what you do to this DP. I need to dust off my TSons some time and finish them up. 

Glory to the chaos lords!!!!


----------



## lord marcus

continue, please, the sons are awesome, but why do you have a khorne prince?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

lord marcus said:


> continue, please, the sons are awesome, but why do you have a khorne prince?


I wanted to start a knorne army in with the 3rd ed. dex. But with hte release of 4th, everything i liked about khorne disappeared. So i said "bullocks to you!" and started tzeentch instead.


----------



## Mud213

I just got through the whole thing and it's looking pretty sweet. Keep up the good work; since I can see you getting side tracked with your Necrons or something else shiny (just kidding) and before long something happens and this poor army never gets done 

One comment though, it seems like animated dust wrapped in armor would be rather lifeless. I like the idea of making your troops appear to have motion (which has turned out well thus far) and makes them appear more realistic, but maybe that's not the "best thing" for space mummies.

Also, that Khornian DP looked friggen' awesome with the two monster chain-axes*. Your aborted 3rd Edition Khorne army would have been a sweet army with him as their leader, but I'm sure he will turn out nice with that lower jaw replacements (props on that btw!). Besides the head, what else are you going to do about the arms to make him fit into your army? "Flaming sword" or "Twisted Gun" is the description of the Deathscreamer (Tzeentchian Daemon Weapon). Sure DPs can't actually use Daemon Weapons (oddly enough) but that doesn't have to stop you from modeling it anyway.

*Edit: On second look, they weren't giant chain-axes, just giant axes, but it still looked sweet.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Mud213 said:


> I just got through the whole thing and it's looking pretty sweet. Keep up the good work; since I can see you getting side tracked with your Necrons or something else shiny (just kidding) and before long something happens and this poor army never gets done


Agreed, I definitely keep getting side tracked. (it happens a lot, sometimes even from shiny things) Hopefully I'll be able to see this one through to the end.



Mud213 said:


> One comment though, it seems like animated dust wrapped in armor would be rather lifeless. I like the idea of making your troops appear to have motion (which has turned out well thus far) and makes them appear more realistic, but maybe that's not the "best thing" for space mummies.


Even if they are just animated dust, they still move. I just don't want them to look generic and *cough*AoBR*cough* boring



Mud213 said:


> Also, that Khornian DP looked friggen' awesome with the two monster chain-axes*. Your aborted 3rd Edition Khorne army would have been a sweet army with him as their leader, but I'm sure he will turn out nice with that lower jaw replacements (props on that btw!). Besides the head, what else are you going to do about the arms to make him fit into your army? "Flaming sword" or "Twisted Gun" is the description of the Deathscreamer (Tzeentchian Daemon Weapon). Sure DPs can't actually use Daemon Weapons (oddly enough) but that doesn't have to stop you from modeling it anyway.


The khorne DP did look sweet. But I lost my khornate chainaxes, berserker glaive, 8 attack termies, chosen on bikes, axe of khorne, and basically all HQ customization. So I gave up. To answer your question though. Honestly, i have no idea what he's getting for hands/weapons. I found some thorns on a tree outside yesterday and i think if i broke them up and GS'd knuckles they might make pretty awesome lanky looking hands, or mebbe just be an experiment in failure.

Another idea was to give him a soul grinder's sword when i make my brass scorpion. I initially wanted to do a winter themed army for these guys,so i thought of using shattered cds as like, magical ice blades or something.

It's still a long way off since I've decided i want to change out the wings. Probably for the wings off a MacFarlane dragon of some variety. They just have a HUGE variety of poses and styles and are WAY more life like than the fantasy dragon wings. I'll use the wings i have for my second DP.

So here's my to do list for this DP:


Jaw Transplant and GS
Pelvic region pin and GS
Remove and rotate fore arms pin and GS
reposition arms at shoulders pin and GS
Re-model abdominal cabling a-la guitar string and GS
Replace old wings with suitably awesome ones and create a removable joint at the shoulder. (I think a buddy of mine still has a few rare earth magnets)
re-position head/neck joint file and GS
hands/weapons build pin and GS (maybe even a couple removable ones for fun)
Dramatic Base (Maybe even a huge one for the new contest, with a hole for the 40mm base to sit in. Probably have to do this first if I wanna make deadline :laugh
Attach everything together (anything i missed)
Prime and Paint

That list scares me...I didn't really realize how much i had to do until i lumped it all together...*dies*

For fun, now a list of the stuff i need to do to the rest of my army:


Fully assemble my last 5 Tsons
Prime all models
Finish painting Squad 1 (including sorc)
Paint squad 2 (including sorc)
Paint my Random 3rd sorc
Polish off paint of Termie Sorc
Paint gold and other details on Termie Lord
GS the chainsaw arm from Oblit #2 and paint
Paint gold and details on oblit #1
Build, prime, paint Oblit #3
Break apart, pin, and GS my Greater Daemon (not looking forward to this)
Paint the greater Daemon

Then, Assuming I actually get these models: (working on a local deal)


Strip, and rebuild 5 obliterators (this is gonna suck)
Paint 5 obliterators
Strip 1 daemon prince
Go through another equally involved convert-athon
Paint (yay)

Plus any shiny new models I buy on impulse because i finally have a job and am making money again. <shakes head at self>

So there you have it. I am now a slave to games workshop products.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

So here's what I've started for the base design contest, and it'll make a nice display base for my daemon...or one of them at least. It will be magnetized so that the 35 mm base can be removed for games, but sturdy, so it can be picked up by the model without leaving the base behind like those lovely flying bases like to do so very much.










i'm not sure if i will include the other half of the D-lord on the base or not...it's pretty big and clutters it up real good...so we'll see.

I had originally planned to go with the max, and make the base 6" wide with a 2" terrain feature, but i figured that was a little excessive. I may still try it, but i have no foam to make a "pride rock" style thing out of. It may happen between now and next month.


----------



## The Wraithlord

What do you intend to put on the base itself Troy?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I'm actually starting to like the sound of the pride "rock" style thing, with the half mangled D-lord right near the edge. Basically a XL sized version of the terminator lord's extra base thing.

mostly snow covered for sure, and i'll probably fork out for some water effects to make icicles for the overhang. Not that i know how to do that or anything, but how hard could it be? (if someone could link me to a tutorial that'd be sweet)


----------



## Inane

I remember a rather popular technique for icicles, pouring water and the likes. All they did was to cover something transparent like a fishing line with a layer of epoxy glue. Seemed to work perfectly. I'm sure there are some tutorials in hiding out there.


----------



## Imperial Dragon

Dude this is going wicked as.

Don't worry i hate painting too, that's why i liked my nurgle (almost all dry brushing :grin

But keep up the good work and can't wait to see more guys in blue.


----------



## Concrete Hero

More! I need more! Can't leave me hanging like this Troy!
Excellent work so far! Love how its all going, your a talented one!


----------



## BDJV

Your blues are wonderful! It's great to see some really well executed TS marines!


----------



## chaosmutant

"You're doing great!! ill play thousand sons to and I really like them, I just /bought a new vindicator and a squad of thousand sons, keep going on this way!!!

grtz


----------



## A1i3nz

Your painting skills make me look like i'm in kindergarten. I'm loving all your pieces really. Especially the Lord with the sword he's my favorite.


----------



## Zondarian

Just been through every page, I want more Troy.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Whoo. Go Troy Pirate Guy/Girl/Thing/Grasshopper! I like your Tsons. Plus, You were the final push i needed to actually DO an army! Go Troy-Thing!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Troy = Man...so you know.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

I worked that out, but i prefer saying Metal Troy Pirate Guy/Girl/Thing/Grasshopper. if that's ok with you.


----------



## Aretak

Great work so far, the Lord looks great can't wait to see more!


----------



## Syko515

wheres the beef troy? wheres the beef!

just sat down and read all 18 pages of this, and i have to say i am stageringly impressed. i would say i am ashamed of my own T sons at this point but i'd be lying and no father can truely be ashamed of his children right? your stuff is amazing but i would love to see it continued, espicially your snow basing. my T sons are also snow based, i used a product for making school diorhama's and displays, and they came out looking superb, the white and ice blue bases add a beautiful contrast to the darker blues and golds of the t son models. if you don't already have something for it, i recommend the stuff i am currently using, its called Scene-o-rahma, pretty cheap and works wonders (not to plug some ones product. but it is good and realisitic looking!)


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Paint or Die started today, and I decided that it was time to finally do something with this army. So they're getting a do-over. I'm going with termie sorcs for "counts as" obliterators, and they're getting a Wraithlord treatment. I'm opting for the metallic blue instead of the regular blue I was doing before. 

Since the metallic green on my salamanders army was so easy I figured I'd give it a shot. 

So on the requisition for this round is:

1 Daemon Prince (New Plastic Kit)
2 Aspiring Sorcs
16 Rubrics
6 "Obliterators"

I got my termie sorc idea cleared with the manager of the local GW so it'll be legal for the tourney at the end of the whole paint or die thing. Now to go back and re-do everything I've accomplished to date!!!

So far I've got the snow bases for most of my army done. only need a couple more 30mm and 40mm bases, then the big 60mm for my daemon prince when that gets released on the 7th.


----------



## wombat_tree

Damn that was some serious necroing! But then I suppose it is your thread so you are allowed to do that. It is a shame for you to have painted so many models only to repaint them moments latter. Still, get to painting!


----------



## papa nurgle

Just finished going though this thread. Your Work is AWESOME! :shok:


----------



## Rameses

Suscribed. I love your work Troy


----------

